# Back to the gym



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 12, 2019)

My new employer has a fabulous free fully equipped gym. Today was day one since 2010.

10 minutes eliptical was all I could take. What a let down. One set of leg extentions at low weight. Ten minutes on heavy bag.

Lord, I am a hot mess.

However, I shall endeavor to persevere.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 12, 2019)

Hey, it is a start. That is what matters most. Keep at it. 
Best wishes.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 13, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Hey, it is a start. That is what matters most. Keep at it.
> Best wishes.


That's the plan. Thanks!


----------

